# the sounds of Halloween



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Hello haunters. I've once again, found some great midi files that I'm sure EVERYONE can use for their haunt. Dollhouse, screams, horror soundtracks, to name a few. Lots of goodies on here to use so explore and enjoy!! Happy Haunting. :voorhees: http://www.geocities.com/SunsetStrip/Plaza/5794/sounds.html


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Downloaded them all just about thank you for the link. You can never have too much halloween sounds.


----------

